# Performance Package from US Sailing - very cool!



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got my performance VPP analysis from US Sailing the other day and I have been pouring through the data. This is extremely cool stuff. If its right, it tells me how high I can point and how fast I can go, and even how much to flatten and reef the sails! 

Since I have an unusual boat there was some question about whether or not the boat they had on file matched my hull. I guess I'll find out when I get out there this weekend. I should be able to achieve a 38 degree true wind angle in moderate wind. 

This is like an instruction manual for the boat!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

They've got some nice stuff.

What model is your unusual boat?


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> They've got some nice stuff.
> 
> What model is your unusual boat?


It's a Scampi 30 MK-IV. Googling finds a few around, but there is very little information. There is a Scampi Association in Sweden, but their web site is in Swedish. They reply to emails i English, but even they have precious little information.


----------

